# best oil for 1.8t



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

i run mobil 1 5w30 on my 1.8t and i had to add a quart around 4k after my oil change. whats another good long lasting perfromance oil?


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (black maqic20th)*

motul
redline
pentosin


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (_qWERTY)*

Castrol Syntec 0w30 (european formula)...at Autozone


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (black maqic20th)*

I had the same problem recently with my 1.8T. When I went to change the Mobil 1, I was down an entire quart - it shocked me. Now I'm checking the oil every couple days - never before had that happen.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (black maqic20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black maqic20th* »_i run mobil 1 5w30 on my 1.8t and i had to add a quart around 4k after my oil change. whats another good long lasting perfromance oil?

If you use Mobil 1, the best grade is 0W-40, which has the VW 502.00 rating. Other grades of Mobil 1 do not.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

I've use Castrol Syntec 5w40 in my 1.8t since I got it. Good stuff.


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
If you use Mobil 1, the best grade is 0W-40, which has the VW 502.00 rating. Other grades of Mobil 1 do not.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (mk4living)*

What are others experiances with Mobil1 0W40? I plan to use it at my next oil changes in both my MK4 1.8T and the Mk5 2.5L Golf/Rabbit.
Only time and a UOA if my cars like it.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (ccmnova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccmnova* »_I had the same problem recently with my 1.8T. When I went to change the Mobil 1, I was down an entire quart - it shocked me. Now I'm checking the oil every couple days - never before had that happen.

Same here. M1 0 - 40 and down a quart after maybe 2 k miles.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Mobil 1 OW40 shears down to a 30 weight quickly - you're better off getting Castrol 0W30 which stays at a high 30...for a long time...


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (vliou)*

Thanks all I'll see if zuto aone will take the mobil back and I will order some Total 5W40 from performance oil store


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_Thanks all I'll see if zuto aone will take the mobil back and I will order some Total 5W40 from performance oil store









The Mobile 0W-40 will work just fine. It does shear, but it seems it is designed for that. It is Porsche approved and their factory fill, and if you've ever seen anything on how they test their motors, well, that should be enough to convince you that the oil is just fine...
I mean, not to stop you from running the Total, although that seems like an odd choice to run to IMHO.
robert


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

Turbos do tend use a little oil for lubrication.
I use Castrol 5W-40 Syn, never had a problem
some 30K.


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (treczech)*

i just bougth a gti 20th anniversary and i'm about to do an oil change to it. I used to own a 1998 gti vr6 and use 5w40 i always checked the oil level and add at least a quarter after 2000 miles and up. The last time i did oil change to the vr I changeg to Mobil 0-40 it last longer but it could be just me. I think 5w40 is fine with me but what you guys recomend me for the 1.8t with a stage 2 chip from APR? 


_Modified by boxylooks27 at 12:51 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (black maqic20th)*

I use Motul 8100 X-Cess 5w40 on both my 1.8Ts. It's one of the best Group IV oils on the VW 502.00 specification list.
I avoid the hydrocracked Group III oils (dino oil based) oils for any turbocharged engine. Most 5w-30 oils are hydrocracked. Most U.S.- manufactured 5w40s are hydrocracked (Castrol Syntec, Valvoline, Pennzoil, etc.)
Examples of Group IV oils on the VW 502.00 spec are:
Castrol Syntec 0w-30 (a.k.a. German Castrol - must say "Made in Germany")
Mobil 1 0w-40 European Formula
Motul 8100 X-Cess 5w-40


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (tungub)*

Hello Bob the Total 5w30 is VW 502.00 approved, but I think I'll start running the Mobil 0w40 and see how it does. But may want to try the Mobil TDT 5w40 some time in the future in the GTI. Although it is not on the VW list for the 1.8T or any other VW approval list.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: best oil for 1.8t (black maqic20th)*

Any approved oils will work. check FAQ post for approved oils.
My personal favorite- Lubro-moly and Pentosin!


----------

